

4 Principles of DevOps - jenkoian
http://radify.io/blog/four-principles-of-devops

======
PeterWhittaker
Blank page for me, even after enabling cookies and reloading. Hidden domain at
work?

~~~
gavd
Just wondering - what browser are you using? Do you have JavaScript disabled?
We'd like to diagnose the issue :-)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Might have been PEBCAD, it's working now, once I enable cookies for site.
Sorry for the distraction.

(FF 30.0, JS enabled, but AdBlock Plus and CookieMonster installed, fyi, jic.)

EDIT: Excellent article BTW.

